# Breeding in germany



## Justasking (11 mo ago)

Hi, what kind of health tests/shows/exams do you need to have puppies with FCI pedigree in germany?


----------



## Rose n Poos (Sep 22, 2017)

Testing is done on the dam and sire prior to breeding, of course. This is what I've found so far.

FCI members and contract partners 
Germany

Zuchtordnung DIN A 4 -korr Fassung.2019 (deutscher-pudel-klub.de) 

Deutscher Pudel-Klub e.V. (DPK) (deutscher-pudel-klub.de)


----------



## Justasking (11 mo ago)

Thanks, but I can't speak german. What is neccesery? Teeth? Eyes? Knees? Hips?


----------



## Rose n Poos (Sep 22, 2017)

I can't either, I used the built-in translator on my pc to read the pdf. Do you have that?

As I scrolled thru the pdf in german, I saw familiar words like "patella luxation", "tests", "DNA", "Von-Willebrand", and others all in section 4 so I copied the whole section into the translator.


----------



## Rose n Poos (Sep 22, 2017)

Unless we have a member who is more familiar with the relationships, regulations, and recommendations between the German Poodle Club and the FCI (and I believe we do but they may not have seen your post), I'd try contacting the German Poodle Club or possibly a reputable breeder in Germany to ask for specific testing required/recommended by variety.


----------



## Minie (Oct 4, 2021)

I believe @Curlfloofan has family in Germany. Maybe there is more help there. I don't speak German, so I can't translate.


----------



## Lilli_123 (Aug 31, 2021)

There are four poodle associations in Germany (Deutscher Pudel-Klub e.V. (DPK), Pudel-Zucht-Verband 82 e.V., Pudelfreunde.de - Standard, ADP – Allgemeiner Deutscher Pudelclub e.V.). Looking at the Zuchtordnung for DPK which Pose n Poos has linked to (I have not checked the others) this seems to be the relevant section for health testing:



DPK Zuchtordnung said:


> Bei der ZTP sind dem Zuchtrichter vorzulegen:
> 
> Ahnentafel des zu prüfenden Pudels
> Quittung über bezahlten Klubbeitrag
> ...


Roughly translated mandatory tests include knees (patellar dislocation), DNA results for prcd-PRA, cataract for all sizes; plus for standard poodles: hips. The rest of the listed tests is optional.


----------



## Justasking (11 mo ago)

Thank you!


----------



## Moni (May 8, 2018)

Justasking said:


> Hi, what kind of health tests/shows/exams do you need to have puppies with FCI pedigree in germany?


Just seeing this now - I am on here mostly infrequently now, but my native language is German (and I have lived in NY for the past 30 years). If you need any more translating - just let me know..


----------

